# Gatlinburg Rv



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

We are thinking about staying at Gatlinburg RV/Outdoors Resorts of America. The website looks nice and I checked it out ar rvparkreviews but there were only two reviews (both were good).

We are visiting the Smokies in the fall and having a hard time to find somewhere to suit our needs. If anyone has other suggestions, they'd be appreciated!

What we are looking for:
- Somewhere not too far from Gatlinburg or Pigeon Forge
- Nice scenery (not RV parking lot)
- A must is roomy sites

Thanks, Lesley


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.smokybearcampground.com/ is my first choice. they won't be the roomiest sites you ever saw, but none of them in that area are.
Smokybear is a few miles further out the same road as Outdoor resorts.

I've heard some of the places out around Townsend have roomier sites, but never been out in that area myself.

the people at Smokybear have always been very good to me and the place has always been clean and quiet.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello Lesley,

We have stayed at the Jellystone which I think is just up the road from the Outdoor Resorts of America. We didn't feel cramped there but the sites are not too large. If the kids are not interested in Jellystone, we have also heard good things about the Outdoor Resorts of America from a friend who has been there several times with a 32â€™er. We have never stayed there though.

Just remember to take I40 all the way around to exit 443 (if memory serves). Don't go through Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg on the way in or out with the trailer if you can avoid it.

Tony


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We were in that area three weeks ago. We stayed at Crazy Horse Campground http://www.crazyhorsecampground.com/ on site #207. I would highly recommend this place. We had a stream that ran right past the back of our site. In fact, a kid from a few sites down cought a small trout in the stream. They had a "500 foot long" water slide that the kids had great fun on. They had a nice pool and everything that we went after in the camp store, they had (even a cable for the cable TV). The site that we had was a full hook-up. At $46 it was a bit pricey, but how often do you get to camp with a stream flowing through your site? This campground is located in Gatlinburg, but not in the city so it was quite. I would also recommend the ice cream store right outside the campgrounds. Let me know if you would like anymore info.

Chris



freefaller25 said:


> Just remember to take I40 all the way around to exit 443 (if memory serves). Don't go through Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg on the way in or out with the trailer if you can avoid it.
> 
> Tony


Ditto, But we exited at 440. Much easier then attempting to pull through two very busy towns.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

BEWARE OF GATLINBURG/PIGEON FORGE/SMOKIES IN OCTOBER!!! This is the most visited month of the most visited national park in America! Gatlinburg & Pigeon Forge will be a parking lot on the weekends. Stay away from the commercial areas and the most popular areas within the park on the weekends. We have reservations inside the park at Cades Cove, but we plan on getting there on a Thursday and not leaving the CG area except for hiking and biking.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Just remember to take I40 all the way around to exit 443 (if memory serves). Don't go through Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg on the way in or out with the trailer if you can avoid it.
> 
> Tony


Ditto, But we exited at 440. Much easier then attempting to pull through two very busy towns.
[/quote]

We used to stay at Crazyhorse all the time. The prices were what drove us down the road to Smokybear.
Yogi's is right there too, never stayed there, but only heard good things about it.


----------



## MrCanoeHead (Jul 3, 2006)

Our neighbours stayed at the Little River Village Campground in Townsend Tennessee a couple of weeks ago and said it was a well run campground.

I don't know how big the sites were but I could find out if you're interested. I'm pretty sure there are river side sites available.


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

We stayed at Crazy Horse a couple of years ago during the time that it was changing ownership. It lacked a lot to be desired at that time. It sounds like the new owners may have improved the campground and raised the prices. Outdoor Resorts is a very nice campground but there are a lot of permenant campers parked there and the sites that are available seemed a bit small to me. There are several campgrounds in/near Pigeon Forge that are very nice. Two that I would highly recommend are River Plantation and Clabough's Campground. River Plantation is a fairly new campground with large sites and they are angled to give a good sense of privacy. Clabough's is an older campground that has been very well maintained and is very close to Pigeon Forge. Most of the sites are very spacious with concrete patios and paved streets. They also have a well stocked store and 2 pools. We visit the Smokies several times a year and Clabough's is our campground of choice.


----------

